# An Ambitious Road Shooter...



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Yesterday I was driving into a hunting spot an hour & a half before sunrise when I met a truck coming out of that area. All the land in this area is posted tight and the landowners are very particular about who they let on. I didn't recognize it as one of the landowners or neighbors trucks, and as it passed I noticed the driver had his orange on & window open (it was 14 degrees). When he reached the blacktop behind me, he took off fast.

It had snowed 6" (and was still snowing) overnight, and the tracks on the road clearly showed this truck was the first & only to move in the area prior to my arrival. His tracks went around the section and had pulled into each approach, obviously done so that the headlights played over the fields.

The piece I am allowed to hunt is across the road from a parcel of land that is managed for deer quaility and often during the rut trophy sized bruisers can be seen from the road. It's not unusual to see several trucks stopped glassing a very shootable to outstanding buck standing inside this refuge. It's is well known as such by all around here, and it is heavily posted.

Now during morning & evening it's common to see road shooters patrolling this area hoping for a shoot, throw in the truck, and run opportunity, but this one was clearly more ambitious than others. He obviously figured none of the neighbors would be up that far before dawn, or suspected that anyone would be coming into the area that early.

Looks like my usual method of walking into my spot & setting up to let the area quiet down way before shooting light may have screwed up a road shooter planning to expand into jacklighting...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Or he already shot and is on the way out. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Terminator you sure do confuse me. You supported high fence hunting, but you think road hunting is bad. I agree road hunters are slobs, but I think shooting an animal inside a fence is about ten times as bad. I mean what could be less sporting ----- nothing. Maybe the road hunter was handicapped.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

So NDT, the question begs to be anwsered, was the driver legally entitled to be where he was? Some people simply like seeing big deer even though they do not have plans to try and harvest one in that area. So you assume that he was up to no good when you have no proof of it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Gun season is OVER!

Praise the lord!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

It was an hour and a half before legal shooting light Ron. Pretty dark to be on a nature drive viewing deer!!!! But yes, I would give the guy the benefit of the doubt without proof.

Plainsman, I think the slob hunters who hunt public animals on public land and have bad encounters with the public do FAR MORE damage to you and I than the slobs who choose to hunt livestock, "quietly", in a pen. My opinion of course.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman, I think the slob hunters who hunt public animals on public land and have bad encounters with the public do FAR MORE damage to you and I than the slobs who choose to hunt livestock, "quietly", in a pen. My opinion of course.


They are both damaging no doubt. One is more obvious than the other as you point out and may be more damaging. However, there are those who dig looking for things we do wrong and that's the people who throw high fence hunting in our face. If you get right down to it what is less sporting, chasing a deer across country and running over it with your pickup, or shooting it where it has no means of escape? Very comparable I think. Hunting is one of the most important things in my life, but I would give it up before I sank that low. 
I don't hold high fence so much against those who raise it as those who shoot the animal. In my book they are about as low as snake poop. Excluding the handicap of course. Chuck made some good arguments in that area.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Amen.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> > Plainsman, I think the slob hunters who hunt public animals on public land and have bad encounters with the public do FAR MORE damage to you and I than the slobs who choose to hunt livestock, "quietly", in a pen. My opinion of course.
> 
> 
> They are both damaging no doubt. One is more obvious than the other as you point out and may be more damaging. However, there are those who dig looking for things we do wrong and that's the people who throw high fence hunting in our face. If you get right down to it what is less sporting, chasing a deer across country and running over it with your pickup, or shooting it where it has no means of escape? Very comparable I think. Hunting is one of the most important things in my life, but I would give it up before I sank that low.
> I don't hold high fence so much against those who raise it as those who shoot the animal. In my book they are about as low as snake poop. Excluding the handicap of course. Chuck made some good arguments in that area.


so i take it you dont eat beef? cows are in a fence that they cant get away and we kill them for food... whats the difference? I dont support high fence hunting but im not against it. For some people thats their source of income and if people want to pay the money so be it. It's the same exact thing as killing and eating a cow yet all you make a big deal out of it because its a deer or an elk.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

joebobhunter4 , you may want to take a look at the hot topics concerning HF operations and the last measure. It was discussed enough there I think. Shooting an elk in a HF isn't hunting and for those who *think *it is, I would have to question their ethics and or abilities as a hunter. Someone shooting an elk in a HF is less of a hunter than someone shooting one from the road in my book.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> Terminator you sure do confuse me. You supported high fence hunting, but you think road hunting is bad. I agree road hunters are slobs, but I think shooting an animal inside a fence is about ten times as bad. I mean what could be less sporting ----- nothing. Maybe the road hunter was handicapped.


Nothing to be confused about as one has absolutely no bearing on the other.

I'm not so much high fence as I am pro-land owner rights and wholeheartedly against anything PETA, HSUS, and any other animal rights/anti-hunting organization want to do or make happen. I'll tell you what confuses me is any hunter & gun owner that would support anything that would further these groups agenda. As far as I'm concerned, those guys are as bad as the animal rights people and far, far more hypocrytical...

Maybe this guy was handicapped (I doubt it, didn't see handicapped plates or placard) but that theory (if you actually believe it) still doesn't cover the hour before legal shooting time/pitch dark road & approach patrol. What you do you figure he was going to do, find a buck, sit on it until until legal shooting light, then seek permission?

The rapid exit out of the area when I showed up would tend to cast doubt on that!...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Longshot said:


> joebobhunter4 , you may want to take a look at the hot topics concerning HF operations and the last measure. It was discussed enough there I think. Shooting an elk in a HF isn't hunting and for those who *think *it is, I would have to question their ethics and or abilities as a hunter. Someone shooting an elk in a HF is less of a hunter than someone shooting one from the road in my book.


Shooting a deer with a hi-power scoped rifle isn't hunting. And for those that *think* it is, I would have to question their ethics or abilities as a hunter.

Someone shooting a deer with a rifle is less of a hunter than someone shooting one with anything else in my book.

Catching a trout on a worm baited hook isn't fishing. And for those that *think* it is, I would have to question their ethics or abilites as a fisherman.

Someone catching a trout on a worm baited hook is less of a fisherman than someone catching one on a dry fly in my book.

Shooting a goose in a pass shooting situation isn't hunting. And for those that *think* it is, I would have to question their ethics or abilites as a hunter.

Someone shooting geese while pass shooting is less of a hunter than someone shooting geese over decoys in my book.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

joebobhunter4 said:


> so i take it you dont eat beef? cows are in a fence that they cant get away and we kill them for food... whats the difference? I dont support high fence hunting but im not against it. For some people thats their source of income and if people want to pay the money so be it. It's the same exact thing as killing and eating a cow yet all you make a big deal out of it because its a deer or an elk.


It would not be a big deal to me if the HF operators could not advertise and sell it as a "hunt", call it what it is and I would have no issue with it. But then, calling it what it really is wouldn't sell nearly as well.

huntin1


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

so what kind of hunter would shoot a 3 legged coyote with a high power  :wink:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

BBJack,

I have a slingshot I am willing to trade for your 22-250  :wink: oke:

Oh and throw in a bag of rocks too. :rollin:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh oh oh, I got another one.

Shooting a deer over bait isn't hunting. And for those that think it is, I would have to question their ethics or abilities as a hunter.

Someone shooting a deer over bait is less of a hunter than someone shooting one in a non-baited travel corridor in my book.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

They just keep on coming to me.

Shooting a coyote while using an electronic call isn't hunting. And for those that think it is, I would have to question their ethics or abilities as a hunter.

Someone shooting a coyote while using an electronic call is less of a hunter than someone shooting one while using a mouth call in my book.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Shooting a mountain lion thats been treed by hounds isn't hunting. And for those that think it is, I would have to question their ethics or abilities as a hunter.

Someone shooting a mountain lion over hounds is less of a hunter than someone shooting one without hounds in my book.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

BBJ, you never cease to amaze me with your posts. You can think what you want, it makes no difference to me and is your right to your own opinion. I have mine and you have yours and I doubt we will change each other's minds on the matter. BBJ do you belong to an archery club? Have you ever looked at the archery club rules and laws? What's interesting is that the majority of these clubs and most archers support only fair chase and by being a member you have sworn that you will participate only in FC rules. You claim to only hunt deer by archery, because you don't believe shooting a deer with a rifle is what you care to do for hunting. You have claimed many times that you don't think it's sporting and have condemned it many times on these forums, yet you are dead set that HF is ok? No contradiction there. :laugh: So a question for you, how is shooting a deer with a rifle any different than shooting that coyote in your picture with a rifle any different?

I find these type of comments interesting;


> dont support high fence hunting but im not against it.


 I have heard this from most people on here. Why! What is it that you don't like about it? Many claim they don't like HF but support them because of land owner rights. Why don't you like them, is it the same reason most hunters don't like them (not considered hunting) I would guess so.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> For some people thats their source of income


Robbery, prostitution, are forms of income for some.

BBJ you talk about not dividing hunters yet badmouth rifle deer hunters every chance you get. I'll bet I was bow hunting when you were still loading diapers, and I like it more than rifle hunting, but it appears you think it makes you better. As a matter of fact your the most critical person on here of other hunting methods. Do you work for HSUS? :rollin:

I do have a question for some of you guys. Do you think we should have stopped night lighting deer? As our society advances hunting methods our parents would never have thought of may come up. If lasers became strong enough to kill deer at a mile do you think we should outlaw things like that? Do you think we as hunters should police ourselves? If it's legal it's ok some say, but that would leave us with an uncivilized society with no laws at all. What do we do if something extremely distasteful comes up and there are yet no laws against it? Have any of you thought of that? How do we solve the problem?

Terminator, I have only one question - What did you shoot in the high fence?


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm not for road hunting, but just because this guy was supposedly driving around looking for deer he was doing nothing illegal until you prove otherwise. Its not illegal to look at deer, even an hour and a half before sunrise. It doesnt make much sense for you to get worked up over someone looking at deer. Just because you're the great white hunter and never even thought about doing any kind of road hunting ever, don't jump on anyone wearing orange in a vehicle as a criminal.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

thurdypointer said:


> I'm not for road hunting, but just because this guy was supposedly driving around looking for deer he was doing nothing illegal until you prove otherwise. Its not illegal to look at deer, even an hour and a half before sunrise. It doesnt make much sense for you to get worked up over someone looking at deer. Just because you're the great white hunter and never even thought about doing any kind of road hunting ever, don't jump on anyone wearing orange in a vehicle as a criminal.


 yeah, your right :rollin: . i'm SURE he was just out looking for his lost dog :roll:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Shooting a pheasant over a flushing dog isn't hunting. And for those that think it is, I would have to question their ethics or abilities as a hunter.

Someone shooting pheasants over a flushing dog is less of a hunter than someone shooting one over a pointing dog in my book.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

What the HELL is with the HF crap! I don't know if you guys got the notice but HF got voted down. That's it, it's done. I don't want to hear about it ANY MORE! I'm tired of it. Each of you guys have a right to your opinion, just keep it to yourself. DONE!

Now back to that guy driving section roads, there is nothing wrong with driving section roads, there are no laws against it. He might have been lost and he drove into the approaches to figured out which way he was. You'll never know. with the fresh snow i'd have gotten out and looked at the ground to see if there were any blood droplets, then i would have looked further into it. NDTerminator, you're an officer and you should know that there is due process and that you are not guilty unless proven guilty. 
That said, it does look a little fishy. People are a creature of habit, you may have another chance to see this guy out driving around and ask him if he found his dog yet. :thumb:

xdeano


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Yep, it was voted down, but it doesn't change my view of those who use it.

I believe debating with BBJ is unethical and unfair to those challenged individuals such as him. :laugh: oke:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Shooting a pheasant over a flushing dog isn't hunting. And for those that think it is, I would have to question their ethics or abilities as a hunter.
> 
> Someone shooting pheasants over a flushing dog is less of a hunter than someone shooting one over a pointing dog in my book.


What the hell?! Whatever.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

xdeano, it is my guess that high fence will always be up for question. Not just in North Dakota, but across the nation. It will only end when they do. We simply have to decide when we are willing to let go of the anchor. I do see it more from the standpoint of controlling hunting and not controlling producers. Also, talking with one of the producers I would be willing to allow for permits for handicapped.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i'm just tired of hearing about it for this year. Bring it back up again when it's up for a re-vote. But it's done for now. I guess i look at it as a service. I may not utilize the service because i'm don't have enough money for it, but i'm not going to hinder someone who wants/needs to use the service. That's like going into Scheels and buying a gun but not the ammo because they don't want you to shoot at something. i also don't go out to Utah and pay a guide to help me shoot an elk, kind of similar i think.

But i can tell you that i've killed animals inside a high fence to reduce disease transfer. The operation up by Turtle Lake area that raises elk, well he also had a pile of deer in there and I was part of that operation to cull the deer for disease management. I guess that means that i like high fence hunting also. I've also went out to the Cross Ranch to get bison meat, well they were in a coral and we shot 2 and hauled them out and butchered them. Call me a cold blooded killer. They were cull buffalo anyhow. I guess i don't see that it's much of a sport but some of these operations have a lot of land and do things well. I've also been on the outside of these high fence operations when wild animals come in to rip up the fences trying to get in to breed and fight with the bulls.

the thing that ****** me off the most about the who HF issue, is the fact that it's already regulated by the ND Dept of Ag, board of animal health. If you have an issue with a ranch mistreating animals, just report it to them. They can do the work.

Sorry to get off subject. Lets get back to that Roadie.

xdeano
xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Shooting a deer from a 4x4 pickup isn't hunting. And for those that think it is, I would have to question their ethics or abilities as a hunter.

Someone shooting deer from a 4x4 pickup is less of a hunter than someone shooting one from a two wheel drive sedan in my book.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Longshot said:


> Yep, it was voted down, but it doesn't change my view of those who use it.
> 
> I believe debating with BBJ is unethical and unfair to those challenged individuals such as him. :laugh: oke:


Another great comment from an arrogant prick. :laugh: oke:

Is daddy gonna delete this for you?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

And before one of Chris' little helpers deletes my comment, they should read real closely the comment it is in reply of.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Barbackjack:


> Another great comment from an arrogant prick.


I thought I should quote that before you rethink what your comment says of you and delete it. You have showcased my point about your comments.

You have talked about dividing hunters yet your the one who complains about everyone else and how they hunt. The first to jump on nonresidents, gun hunters, "roost busters", road hunters, baiting, anyone who hunts different than you. Your a treasure trove for PETA and HSUS. I don't say this to be nasty, but to point it out to everyone that often we shoot ourselves in the foot with our mouth. Debating for reason I think is acceptable, but complaining in a fashion to puff up our own chest doesn't accomplish anything.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Some places it is illegal to go into a field that is posted no tresspassing even to turn around. Once you cross a ditch line you can be prosicuted.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

xdeno, sometimes we kill for disease control, sometimes for data, sometimes for the preservation of a species, but we both knew at the time we were not hunting. Also, killing to cull is providing a service and like buying burger at the store. We do it for meat and not for sport. I don't think those activities reflect on anyone. cheers.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> Barbackjack:
> 
> 
> > Another great comment from an arrogant prick.
> ...


Tell me once again where ive jumped on the practice of baiting Bruce? We've been over this several times in recent weeks. I was AGAINST the baiting ban.

And apparently, sarcasm is either lost via the internet, or to those of extended years. If youll notice, EACH AND EVERY one of my statements on this thread were directly quoted from longshot, I merely substituted HF for other "hunting practices". I could give a rats *** if you shoot deer with a gun, catch trout with a worm, shoot deer over bait, shoot geese over a ditch, etc etc etc. Sure there are lots of those practices I dont do, but when was the last time you saw me try to ban them???

So ive "showcased" your point about my comments (whom you disagree with) when my comments are VERBATIM of longshots (whom you agree with), only with a different practice substituted in. Pot meet kettle!

And IM a "treasure trove" for PETA and HSUS? If I remember correctly, YOU sided with HSUS this very month Brucy.

As far as me calling longshot a prick. I stand by it. If he's gonna come out and violate a forum rule without reprimand by "personally attacking" another member in a prickish way, than he should be prepared to be called a prick (and I have seen a SERIOUS lack of reprimand from moderators on this site when the violating party is of the same view point of said moderator).

Bruce, you as a moderator are about as "fair and balanced" as the liberal media you so fervently despise.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, bbj it just looks to me like your often the first to criticize, and often with nothing to gain. My post on this thread was to point out the hypocrisy. We all have bias, but sometimes it's so evident it needs to be pointed out to the person. Especially the dividing hunters comments. For example this is how I seen the beginning of this thread. Someone supports high fence, but dispises other hunters. Also, that same person over reacts to Dick Monson. Now, I may only have between 30 and 40 hours of college psychology, but I have been observing human behavior for 62 years. I will bet you dollars to donuts the reaction was because the fellow felt offended because had been popping pasture pets himself. You chose to get yourself involved.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> Well, bbj it just looks to me like your often the first to criticize, and often with nothing to gain.


Well Bruce, the first "criticizing" reply to this thread was made by you. What did you gain?

So, as was said before, pot, meet kettle.

Your hypocricy knows no end. You really should delve into politics, "do as I say not as I do" fits you.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sorry bbj you hand it out so much I assumed you could take it too. Since now this appears to be between you and I we should not bore everyone. Pm me if you want to continue.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

No thanks Bruce.

Ive got nothing to say to you in private that I wont say to you in public.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> No thanks Bruce.
> 
> Ive got nothing to say to you in private that I wont say to you in public.


I made the offer simply because I don't think you know the limits, or respect them. Yes, I think you would say anything in public.

Make that reloading form.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> As far as me calling longshot a prick. I stand by it.


No offense taken BBJ. Been called worse as I'm sure you have. We may agree sometimes and not others. Unfortunately I thought you were one who could take it.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah, well i can piss further that you too... oke:

I know all three of you pretty well. Enough of the pissing match. We aren't going to change the others views so can it.

this thread is pretty well garbage now.

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> this thread is pretty well garbage now.


Yup, it was a while ago. Besides I have something more interesting to tell you on the rifle form. 

Oh, ya I forgot:


> Yeah, well i can piss further that you too...


 no fair I am 62 years old you know. :rollin:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

oh come on, age isn't always a bad thing.

I'll head over to the rifle forum.

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

xdeano said:


> oh come on, age isn't always a bad thing.
> 
> I'll head over to the rifle forum.
> 
> xdeano


OOOPs go to the reloading form.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Longshot said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > As far as me calling longshot a prick. I stand by it.
> ...


Oh I can take it.

You cant expect to call into question someone as being "challenged" and not have a reply.

There is a difference between "taking it" and "laying down and taking it".


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

cold busch beer goes good with popcorn :beer: .....in your corners


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Longshot said:


> I find these type of comments interesting;
> 
> 
> > dont support high fence hunting but im not against it.
> ...


I didn't vote yes for Measure two, because I don't like someone that doesn't own land, telling me what I can and can't on my land(well, besides the obvious, drugs, prostitution, etc...) But I hate penned in shooting, BUT, I would have rather it change it to penned in shoots.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

WOW DID THID THIS THREAD GET HIJACKED! I was just talking about a road shooter I saw Sunday.

I hink there are still high fenced & Measure 2 threads over on Hot Topics to fight on...


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes, this did get high jacked. This thread started out about a supposed road hunter that you witnessed with no proof. Everyone is quick to judge and I can't say I'm not guilty of it also. I don't care for road hunters either, but there are too many possibilities of what could have been happening to be so dead set that is was someone who was up to no good. NDTerminator, you have had a few posts about road hunters and how much you hate them. It is clear as to your view of those who do. You can continue to complain or you can do something about it. You didn't like measure 2 and those who brought it to us. Do you have what it takes to do something about road hunting? If you dislike it as much as you claim, can you stand behind it? Complaining sure isn't going to change much.

Maybe it all comes down to personal experience. More than a few times in the fall while out working I have been run down by other land owners because they thought I was road hunting or hunting posted land. In reality I was doing a land survey for their neighbor. It is sometimes entertaining to see them flying down the road, jumping out of the pickup almost before it comes to a stop and the look on their face when they see a GPS unit instead of a gun. Not that it's a bad thing, in almost every instance that land owner has been a help in the end. This time of year it isn't uncommon to have everything set up before sunrise as the days are too short. Yes, I have even been lost and probably driven around in a suspicious manner in trying to find the project site or the best location to start.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

So this thread got hijacked by HF......does that mean Plainsman = Haji??? :wink:


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

> Maybe it all comes down to personal experience. More than a few times in the fall while out working I have been run down by other land owners because they thought I was road hunting or hunting posted land. In reality I was doing a land survey for their neighbor. It is sometimes entertaining to see them flying down the road, jumping out of the pickup almost before it comes to a stop and the look on their face when they see a GPS unit instead of a gun. Not that it's a bad thing, in almost every instance that land owner has been a help in the end. This time of year it isn't uncommon to have everything set up before sunrise as the days are too short. Yes, I have even been lost and probably driven around in a suspicious manner in trying to find the project site or the best location to start.


I've had the same experiences while out soil sampling in the valley. Everyone is always quick to jump to the gun.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Bruce, you as a moderator are about as "fair and balanced" as the liberal media you so fervently despise.


A true classic, thanks bbj :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I think some of us need to switch to decaf. All this was about was one of my major hunting peeves, and had NOTHING TO DO WITH HIGH FENCE, or ANYTHING ELSE.

Contrary to some's belief, every damn thing doesn't come back down to High Fence & Measure 2. Last time I looked, M2 was rejected by the voters of ND and a dead issue, at least for now. Want to ***** about it? There's a couple threads over on Hot Topics that you can flame each other to your heart's content.

If I read this forum's title right, this one is about Deer Hunting. Thanks to those who commented on topic here.

Mod, please either delete or lock this down....
Thanks
NDT


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

> *WOW DID THID THIS THREAD GET HIJACKED! I was just talking about a road shooter I saw Sunday.*


That is not an accurate statement, you simple saw someone in an area that you did not expect them to be. You cannot say they where road shooting as you did not witness it,see it take place or hear a weapon discharge.

I asked before was he in an area he had a legal right to be?

NDT, as someone that is involved wit law enforcement, I would not want that type of clouded judgement nor jump to conclusion ideal to have to approach or assess a situation I was involved with. You made an assumption,have no proof,but continue to pound away as if it is fact, when it is simply an assumption!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I just found this the other day.

21. "Hunt" or "hunting" means shooting, shooting at, pursuing, taking, attempting to take,
or killing any game animals and game birds; searching for or attempting to locate or
flush any game animals and game birds; luring, calling, or attempting to attract
game animals and game birds; hiding for the purpose of taking or attempting to take
game animals and game birds; and walking, crawling, or advancing toward wildlife
while possessing implements or equipment useful in the taking of game animals or
game birds. The term does not include possessing or using photographic
equipment.

Taken from.
http://www.legis.nd.gov/cencode/t201c01.pdf

Since an Elk owned by someone is livestock who cares if some jackwagon wants to shoot it.

I think as the population gets older and do not want to walk as much and the younger lazy kids keep hunting there will be much more road hunting than we ever care to think about. I love to shoot long range so I will always have to walk. At least to my purch and to the deer and then back. The nice thing about being on a good vantage point is you get to see and hear a lot. It is amazing you can use a 100rd bata-C mag but not a 50BMG. Everyday I was out for deer I heard at least one time a big string of rappid fire. One the first Sunday I counted 20 shots in one string. Oh yes 20 I guess if you do not hit him in the first one or two just keep sending them down range. It did sound like they were kind of aiming as they were steady from 1 to 20. I guess it is far better to wound a deer with a hicap rifle than kill one with a 50.

This year I have seen so many "Hunters" never get our of their pickup to shoot at deer. Oh they will walk plots if it is right by the road but if you actualy have to walk most will not walk even public land. My favorite one for deer hunting is when a group will walk the land I have access to at about 6 in the morning and chase all the deer to the land they can hunt. I have always wondered why there was no deer on this land durning hunting season. The only reason I found this out was I could not sleep and went out very very early and I saw a bunch of flash light action on the land I could hunt on. I watched all the lights go to a few pickups that then drove over to a farm I knew. They have never let me on their land. I never got any deer that day but 4 of their deer got hit in the hind quarters after they were down. I do not know why anyone would shoot a down deer in the hind end after it ws dead, but it was odd.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

People said:


> My favorite one for deer hunting is when a group will walk the land I have access to at about 6 in the morning and chase all the deer to the land they can hunt. I have always wondered why there was no deer on this land durning hunting season. The only reason I found this out was I could not sleep and went out very very early and I saw a bunch of flash light action on the land I could hunt on. I watched all the lights go to a few pickups that then drove over to a farm I knew. They have never let me on their land. I never got any deer that day but 4 of their deer got hit in the hind quarters after they were down. I do not know why anyone would shoot a down deer in the hind end after it ws dead, but it was odd.


That is pretty low that they would do that. Some people. :eyeroll:


----------

